# بلاط السيراميك والبورسلين



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بلاط السيراميك والبورسلين

جزء ( 1 ) : عام
1/1	يتضمن القسم 
أ-	بلاط السيراميك للجدران و/أو الأرضيات حسب المحدد بالرسومات.
ب-	بلاط البورسلين .
ج -	مواد متنوعة تشمل مواد لصق البلاط والملاط والمواد المانعة للتسرب .

1/2	المراجع
أ - saso	المعهد الوطني الأمريكي للمواصفات القياسية
saso 142	الطرق الفيزيائية والميكانيكية لاختبار الأسمنت البورتلاندى
saso 143	الأسمنت البورتلاندى العادي وسريع التصلد
saso 1030	طرق اختبار البلاطات الأسمنتية 
saso 1031	بلاط السيراميك 

ب - ansi	المعهد الوطني الأمريكي للمواصفات القياسية
a 108.1	تركيب بلاط الجدران المزجج
a 108.4	البلاط السيراميك المركب بمواد لاصقة عضوية مقاومة للماء 
a 118.1	مونه الأسمنت البورتلاندى جافة الشك
a 118.2	التماسك الجاف الشك لمونه الأسمنت البورتلاندى 
a 118.3	ايبوكسى التمليط ووضع البلاط القابل للتنظيف المقاوم للكيماويات 
a 118.6	ملاط البلاط السيراميك 
e 136.1	مواد لصق عضوية لتركيب البلاط السيراميك 
a 137.1	المواصفات القياسية لبلاط السيراميك
ج -	astm	الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد 
astm c 150	مواصفات الأسمنت البورتلاندى 
astm c 206	مواصفات الجير المطفأ للتشطيبات 
د -	tca	المجلس الأمريكي للبلاط 
tca 137.1 المواصفات القياسية للبلاط السيراميك 
tca كتيب تركيب البلاط السيراميك


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	التقديمات
أ -	تقدم مجموعة كاملة من العينات من منتجات الصانع القياسية لاختيار اللون .
ب -	شهادة من الصانع للبلاط يشهد فيه بالتالي :-
-	المواد الموردة ملائمة لغرض الاستخدام .
-	المواد تحقق أو تتفوق على المواصفات القياسية ansi أو saso المطبقة.
ج -	تعليمات التركيب الكاملة لصانع البلاط .
د -	رسومات الورشة التنفيذية الموضحة نسق البلاط .

1/4	النقل والمناولة والتخزين
أ -	تورد المواد في حاويات تحمل بطاقات تعريف وسليمة ومغلفة جيدا وغير مكسورة . تخزن المواد بطريقة تمنع تلفها أو الأضرار بها.

1/5	ضمان الجودة
أ -	الاختلاف في مستوى الأرضية السفلية شاملة الحشو الخرساني : لا يزيد عن 6 مم في 3م عن المستوى المطلوب عندما تستخدم مونه تثبيت أسمنت بورتلاندى وما لا يزيد عن 3 مم كل 3 م عندما يستخدم أسمنت بورتلاندى جاف الشك وفرشات مونه أسمنت بورتلاندى لاتكس وطبقة لاصق مقاوم للكيماويات .
ب -	الاختلاف في مستوى أسطح الجدران وسطح الطبقة المخدوشة : لا يزيد عن 6 مم من 2.40 م عن المستوى المطلوب عندما تستخدم فرشة مونه أسمنت بورتلاندى ومالا يزيد عن 3 مم كل 2.40 م عندما تستخدم مواد تثبيت شك جاف أو مونه أسمنت بورتلاندى لاتكس أو لاصق عضوي .


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 2 ) : المنتجات 
2/1	البلاط السيراميك 
‌أ-	عام 
1-	يكون البلاط السيراميك من فئة قياسية الجودة مطابق لمواصفات SASO 1031 أو
ANSI A 137.1 أو DIN 1866 أو BS 1286 .
2-	ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك يكون الحد الأدنى لمتطلبات سيراميك الجدران والأرضيات فئة 1 من أفضل أنواع البلاط تزجيجا ويكون بسمك 6 مم للجدران و8 مم للأرضيات الداخلية و10 مم للأرضيات الخارجية.
3-	الملحقات : تورد الملحقات اللازمة من منتجات الصانع القياسية الزخرفية وأنصاف القطع المطلوبة للتركيب الكامل .
4-	اختيار ومقاسات بلاط الصانع: يكون اختيار ومقاسات البلاط السيراميك طبقا لما هو موضح بالرسومات ويكون اختيار اللون والنسق حسب المحدد بالرسومات وحسب اعتماد المهندس.

2/2 سيراميك الحوائط والأرضيات
‌أ-	الوصف : يتم توريد بلاط سيراميك مزجج للحوائط وبلاط مزجج مقاوم للانزلاق للأرضيات . يجب أن يكون البلاط كامل الاحتراق من طين الخزف من المواد الخام العالية الصلابة والمطابقة للمواصفات القياسية لضمان الجودة.
‌ب-	الخصائص الفنية :
-	امتصاص الماء	: صفر – 2 %
-	الكثافة : 2.25 - 2.35 جم/سم3
-	مقاومة الانحناء	: 300 - 350 كجم/سم2
-	صلابة السطح المزجج: 6 – 9 درجة صلابة

2/3	بلاط البورسلين
أ-	بلاط من مسحوق حجر بورسلين مصنع باستخدام مسحوق حجر بورسلين ناعم من نوعية عالية الجودة يتم الحصول عليها من مواد خام مسحوقة رطبة ويتم اتباعها بتجفيف جزئي وتخزن فى صوامع لتسمح بتجانس الجزيئات وتضغط بضغط هيدروليكي يتعدى 500 كجم/سم2 ومعالجة حرارية تصل الى 1200 درجة مئوية .
ب-	تكون بلاطات البورسلين بالمقاسات والاشكال والالوان المحددة بالرسومات وتكون المواصفات الفزيائية وفقا للتالى :
القيمة	المواصفات القياسية المطبقة	الخصائص
مطابق	EN 98	المقاسات والمظهر 
≤ 1%	EN 99	امتصاص الماء 
ISO PROJECT 10545/3	
≥ 50 نيوتن / مم2	EN 100	قوة التقوس
≥ 6 موس	EN 101	مقاومة الخدش
140 مم3	EN 102	مقاومة البري الزائد
6 × 10 -8 درجة C-1	EN 103	معامل التمدد الحراري الطولي
مطابق	EN 104	المقاومة للتغيرات الحرارية المفاجئة
مطابق	EN 106	المقاومة للتأثير الكيميائي للاحماض والقلويات
مطابق	DIN 51094	ثبات الالوان للضوء
2.52 جم/سم3	DIN 51057	الوزن النوعى
2.40 جم/سم3	DIN 5165	وزن وحدة الحجم 

2/4	مواد متنوعة 
أ -	عام 
1-	مواد المونة والملاط : مطابقة لمقاييس ANSI A 108.1 و A 108.2 خليط من الأسمنت البورتلاندى : الرمل للأرضيات وتكون بنسب خلط تقريبا 1 : 6 وللحوائط تكون من الأسمنت البورتلاندى : الرمل : الجير المطفئ بنسب خلط تقريبية بمعدلات من 1 : 5 : 2/1 إلى 1 : 7 : 1.
2- صبغة اللون : من منتجات الصانع القياسية لمواد الأكسيد المعدني لا تتأثر بالأسمنت الجيري أو العوامل الجوية . يستخدم فقط عند الحاجة للون الملاط المختار ويكون اللون حسب اختيار واعتماد المهندس .
ب -	مونة التركيب : أسمنت بورتلاندى ورمل مخلوطين مع إضافات للمونة من سائل لثي Latex لتكوين مونه تركيب رقيقة عالية القوة بخواص مقاومة للكيماويات والصدمات . يكون تكوين وخلط مونه التركيب طبقا لتوصيات الصانع .
ج -	مواد اللصق العضوية : حسب توصيات الصانع للمساحات التي تتطلب مقاومة طويلة المدى للماء وتكون نوع 1 طبقا لمقاييس ANSI A 136.1.
د -	مواد الملاط : أسمنت بورتلاندى لثيى ( Latex ) جاهز الخلط وحسب توصيات صانع بلاط السيراميك .
هـ -	المواد المانعة للتسرب : من النوع المرن والمطابقة لمتطلبات القسم 7900 - المواد المانعة للتسرب .


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 3 ) : التنفيذ 
3/1	عام 
أ -	تركيب بلاط الأرضية والجدار يكون طبقا لمتطلبات من ANSI A 108.1 إلى A 108.6 وكتيب TCA لتركيب البلاط السيراميك ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك .
ب -	الحماية والمعالجة 
1-	تغلق الأماكن التي يركب فيها البلاط أمام حركة السير والأعمال الأخرى وتظل مغلقة حتى تمام ثبات البلاط . يتم حماية البلاط من التلف .
2-	يتم المعالجة بالترطيب لمدة ثلاث أيام وترطب وفقا للمطلوب لتحقيق معالجة صلبة.
ج -	تنسيق الوصلات 
1-	ما لم ينص على غير ذلك يركب البلاط بشكل شبكي ( grid ) . تحاذى الوصلات عند وصل البلاط على الأرضية والوزرات والجدران والملحقات بنفس المقاس . تحدد أعمال البلاط ومركز مساحات البلاط في كلا الاتجاهين في كل مساحة أو على كل مساحة جدار. يتم الضبط حسب الضرورة لتجنب وجود اتساع يقل عن نصف بلاطة عند أركان الجدران . يتم عمل وصلات منتظمة لا تقل عن 5 مم ولا تزيد عن 7 مم ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك .

3/2	تركيب بلاط الجدران 
أ-	وضع المونة على سطح المباني
1-	يتم تركيب البلاط على سطح المباني بمونة أسمنت بورتلاندى طبقا لمقاييس ANSI A 108.1 .
2-	تكون سماكة فرشة المونة بحد أدنى 19 مم .
ب - تركيب بلاط الجدران
1-	لا يتم غمر البلاط قبل التركيب .
2-	يضغط على البلاط بشدة في المونة الحديثة الوضع مع الطرق عليه لتفريغ الفراغات للتثبيت بالسطح تماما.
3-	يتم تحديد اتساع الوصلة باستخدام مباعدات على البلاط أو باستخدام أوتار أو أوتاد إذا استخدم بلاط بدون مباعدات .
4-	يتم الضغط والطرق على البلاط في موضعه للحصول على الأقل على 80% تغطية بالمونة لظهر البلاطة ماعدا المناطق الدائمة التعرض للماء حيث يجب أن تكون التغطية 100% .
5-	يضبط البلاط قبل شك المونة .
ج - تمليط بلاط الجدران : يكون التمليط طبقا لتوصيات الصانع الدقيقة ويعالج حسب المطلوب لعمل ملاط صلب .

3/3	أحكام العزل
أ-	في جميع النقاط التي يتقابل فيها البلاط مع مواد أخرى يتم تركيب لوح بولي ايثيلين كغشاء فاصل عازل للماء .
ب-	بعد تركيب البلاط والمعالجة يقطع غشاء الفصل بعناية وتعزل الوصلة .

3/4	التنظيف والحماية 
أ-	عند استكمال أعمال التركيب والتمليط يتم تنظيف كافة أسطح البلاط السيراميك من المواد الغريبة.
1-	يتم غسل أسطح البلاط القيشاني بإسفنج وماء عبر الوصلات ثم يتم التلميع النهائي بقطع قماش جافة نظيفة .
ب - يمكن تنظيف البلاط غير المزجج بمنظفات محاليل في حالة توصية صانع البلاط بذلك بعد إنهاء التركيب. يتم حماية السطوح المعدنية والحديد الزهر وتركيبات الخزف الصحية من آثار مواد التنظيف . يتم شطف الأسطح بالماء النظيف قبل وبعد التنظيف.
ج -	يتم الحفاظ على التركيبات المشطبة نظيفة وخالية من البلاط المتشقق والمشطوف والمكسور والمفكك وأعمال البلاط المعيبة الأخرى.
د-	يتم وضع طبقة أو طبقات واقية للبلاط غير المزجج ويكون عدد الطبقات حسب توصيات الصانع . يتم وقاية أعمال البلاط المركب بورق كرافت أو أغطية أخرى سميكة خلال مدة الإنشاء لتجنب التلف .
هـ -	قبل إجراء المعاينة النهائية تزال الأغطية الواقية والمادة الواقية المتعادلة من كافة سطوح البلاط .
و-	تحكم جميع فتحات الأعمال الكهربائية والصحية المخترقة لبلاط الجدران بمادة مانعة للتسرب حسبا المحدد بالقسم 900 07 - المواد المانعة للتسرب .


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## en.wms (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير بصراحة ماقصرت اتمنى لو تكون عندك معلومات زيادة عن البلاط السيراميك 
من حيث ( الخواص الفيزيائية - الميكانيكية)
وكزلك مقدمة عن السيراميك لانه عندي بحث

وجزاك الله خيرا--


----------



## architect one (16 يناير 2010)

الأخ en.wms سيتم إضافة الخواص الفيزيائية والميكانيكية بأقرب وقت ولك جزيل الشكر على مرورك


----------



## م لؤى محمد (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## zkralla (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاك لله خبرا على المعلومات الجميله 
بس كان ليا استفسار كنت عاوز اعرف هل تركيب بورسلين فوق ارضيه بلاط يمثل تحميل على السقف ولا عادى


----------



## architect one (12 فبراير 2010)

الأخ zkralla شكراً لمرورك وبارك الله بك .
أما فيما يخص سؤالك فتركيب البورسلان فوق البلاط لايمثل تحميل على بلاطة السقف إذا كان السقف مستوياً ولم يستخدم الردم بين البلاط والبورسلان ويتم استخدام المادة اللاصقة للصق البورسلان على البلاط .


----------



## جمال صابر (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## علي حمدعلي (5 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كيفية أستخدام المواد اللاصقة مع البورسلين


----------



## architect one (6 يوليو 2011)

الأخ علي بارك الله بك 
أما عن سؤالك فيتم استخدام المواد اللاصقة وفق النشرة المكتوبة على كيس المادة اللاصقة ويبين مواصفات الماء ونسبته الى المادة اللاصقة وكذلك مواصفات إناء الخلط .
ولكن المهم بالموضوع هو متى تستخدم المادة اللاصقة ؟
تستخدم المادة اللاصقة في حال استوائية الجدار بنسبة 100% وكذلك عرض الكشف يجب أن يكون محسوباً سلفاً لإستخدام مادة لاصقة وليس اللياسة .
والله الموفق.


----------

